# Composing songs for baritone vocals?



## QuiteAlright (Jan 2, 2022)

I want to improve my ability to write songs that sound great with baritone vocals. My initial instinct is just just make the instrumentation higher pitched; is that a good path to go down, or is it naive?

Does anyone have tips or tricks for doing this well?


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 2, 2022)

If you're talking about pop/rock songs, I suggest listening to some songs/arrangements by the Crash Test Dummies. Singer Brad Roberts has a famously deep bass-baritone voice. It also wouldn't hurt to listen to songs by Johnny Cash and Greg Brown.

I think you'll find that the above musical arranegments are generally no different than songs for tenors, other than maybe making more space in the low-mids. But adding instruments in higher registers isn't a typical approach and would likely be distracting, since our ears tend to place more importance on higher pitched sounds.

Good luck!


----------

